# Protein feeder...gravity or timer release?



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Getting ready to buy a protein feeder for my lease in Sheffield. Since it's approx a 7 hour drive I've considered putting a varmint proof protein feeder that spins corn down into a trough. What are the pros and cons of each feeder? Will limiting the amount of protein per day even be beneficial to the deer or do they need the full access 24/7?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I run timed release protein feeders but have the ability to check and adjust them once per week during the antler growing cycle. With this ability, I am able to feed free choice and then cut back during hunting season to allow the ability to time when the bucks are at my feeders for hunting purposes.

In your situation, 7 hour drive, etc., the free choice sounds like your only good option. Keep in mind that non target animals will be a problem and there will be a good bit of wasted protein feed but without the ability to visually inspect your feeders regularly, it is your only option.

That being said, Lehman H. feeders makes a convertable feeder. Basically it is a free choice feeder and then you can change out the tube to a spinner/time mechanism to convert it to a timed release feeder. Maybe worth looking into. I have no experience with them.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Give me a call at 936-635-6399 my name is Bobby. We feed protein all year and spin out 5 lbs every morning and 8 lbs every evening. Works great for me in Langtry Tx. Its a 8 hour drive for me and mine run 90 days on a filling.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We use both. Sounds like buoy may need a 3000 lb free choice.. If you don't have the ability to maintain it regularly that's what I would recommend.. Time releases are nice like mentioned above with regular maintenance. 2000 or 3000 would prob be your best bet..


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Next question, if all I have is a timed release feeder would it be beneficial to the deer at all? Not sure if it's worth messing with or would I just be throwing my money away?


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

I started feeding protein a few years ago with a free choice protein feeder. We have exotics on our place (axis, fallow, aoudad), and they eat protein like horses. They would empty a 500 pound feeder in about 3 weeks. I built a time released feeder that holds 1,300 pounds, and throw about 10 pounds in the morning and about 10 pounds in the evening. My place is 6.5 hours, and I have everything that goes 2 months.

One thing I did notice with the free choice is the game was in the pen eating protein all hours of the day and all hours of the night. Now with the time release, they are only in in the morning and the evening when you could be sitting in the stand. I am sure that some feel that it may not be as beneficial as free choice, but I feel it is better having some protein every day instead of running out and being without for a month.

Another point. A good friend of mine hunts on the property next to ours. We see deer on our place all summer long on game cams, then all of a sudden they are gone. I show him a picture, and he says "Oh he is up on our place now. Just showed up a couple of weeks ago". I can see on a high-fence property where the animals you are feeding stay on your property, but with a low fence like ours, the animals you are feeding may not stick around anyways.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just dont do a timed release that empties in a trough. When it gets rained on and turns to mush a deer wont get close to it. Free choice in the protected tubes is the only way to go. IMHO


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

the trough versions have a rain sensor you can install. we use them with no problem.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Lamco had a great time release protein feeder. It dumped into a trough but had a cover over the trough so nothing could eat it. At a time designated by you the cover would open so the deer could feed. I thought it was pretty cool but, if it rains while that cover is open you have a huge mess.

We run free choice protein feeders and have had no issues but the ***** get their fair share of it.

TH


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

During peak antler growing season, most of my timed Lamco protein feeders are putting out 1,000 pounds of feed every 12-14 days. This is definitely enough to eleveate the nutrional status of your herd. Especially when you consider that I have 84 feeders running like this.

As stated above, without proper maintenance, this could be a mess b/c of non-target animals and rain. 

To elevate your nutrional standing, you must put out a lot of feed with a timed feeder. Without proper maintenance, you will only be wasting feed. If you are not able to maintain your feeders regularly, free choice is the way to go.

To answer the OP's second question, it is possible to put out enough feed, with a timed feeder, to make a nutritional difference, however the average hunter does not have the time to check feeders/consumption rates on a regular enough basis to make it feasible.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

I use 1000lb., timed feeders, dropping feed just before sun up and just after sundown. This keeps most nocturnal animals [raccoons] and daytime animals [mexican ducks] from eating all your feed. Also, the bucks learn the feed times and dominate the feeders, keeping does away, so most of the feed is going directly to the bucks. I hunt in South Texas and exotics are not a factor.


----------



## jvosshouston (Apr 11, 2016)

*Used Timed Trough Protein Feeders*

Getting ready to sell some used timed (with solar and battery) trough protein feeders for my son. If interested in pictures and additional information just shoot me an email at [email protected]. Also, my name is David and my cell number is 713-256-4443. They are located in the Plantersville / Navasota, Texas area.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Just dont do a timed release that empties in a trough. When it gets rained on and turns to mush a deer wont get close to it. Free choice in the protected tubes is the only way to go. IMHO


X2 OK during dry times but not worth a dern when it rains. Do free choice...

LOL didnt even read who posted the original.... It was me Ha


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

free choice is best. let your deer eat as much feed as they want. feed the deer and they will grow.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> free choice is best. let your deer eat as much feed as they want. feed the deer and they will grow.


Free choice is best. Absolutely, no doubt. That is, if you keep feed in the feeder. But, filling your free choice feeder and coming back in three months to a feeder that's been empty for two of those three months, well, that's free choice but it ain't best.

I feed in a modified version of "free choice", timed free choice. My 2000# of protein is fed free choice during the pre-dawn and pre-dusk hours, when bucks are most likely to come to the feeders. I have to manage my 2000#/month in a way that meets my goal of growing bigger racks, not bigger does and better fawn. I don't need to hear the arguments against timed feeding, because I've been doing the supplemental feeding thing for many years and I full well know what to expect from my feeding tactics, both short term and long term. HOWEVER, if anyone wants to send funds to me so that I can increase my feeding budget, I'll gladly take the money and advice. 

www.thehammerfeeder.com


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm able to go to my lease every 2 weeks to check and fill feeders. my feeders never run dry and I'm not to concerned about the money i spend on feed. i understand that this isn't for everyone but i luv this stuff and want to shoot low fence giants. with all the feed consumed this spring and summer we are looking forward to a great season.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I'm able to go to my lease every 2 weeks to check and fill feeders. my feeders never run dry and I'm not to concerned about the money i spend on feed. i understand that this isn't for everyone but i luv this stuff and want to shoot low fence giants. with all the feed consumed this spring and summer we are looking forward to a great season.


You're certainly doing your part by investing thousands of dollars and countless hours. I hope you kill the deer that makes you happy. Best of luck!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> free choice is best. let your deer eat as much feed as they want. feed the deer and they will grow.


Yep.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have timed All seasons Protein. We are 6hrs away. I like it but its really up to your pocket book I would say. Of course free choice is better but when they can eat several thousand pounds a week you have to cut back somewhere. Or at least I do. So get you a 5k pound hopper and go free choice or do like many of us do on a budget and get a timed. Still some benefit I have seen it just not as much as I am sure you could have.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

All seasons timed protein feeder. Never a issue with it.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)




----------

